# Just got my first squerriel with The Scout.



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

Just got this big male squerriel. He was busy digging on my backyard ground. So I took a shot with my trusty scout. Bang .the ammo hit on the lung part and it was a clean kill. Im so happy. Its my first time to get a squerriel with the slingshot.


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh i almost forgot. The ammo that i used is 3/8steel and I shoot the side way semi butterfly.Its about 60 inches draw.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Can't wait for my scout now. Well in bud


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

nice looking snack


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations! That was a nice shot. Here's wishing you more success.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Love my Scout! Nice shot.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

The Scout is reliable.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good shoot! Im sure more game will come!!


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you guys


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> Can't wait for my scout now. Well in bud


Me too!! I should hopefully be ordering mine soon!!

And to the OP...great shot!! Makes me want my Scout even just that much more!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great shooting ! hope you eat him !


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

The scouts great I just got a chatter rat today with mine, I liked it so much I ended up buyin a gen 1 also for 20 that came with free bands and got some more clips for my wife. its a great highly accurate sling with an easy setup for band alignment. where did you nail this guy at? Rib cage? also I have the same color scout haha


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

The ammo hit on it lungs, so it was a clean kill. Yeah I also love the color of the scout ,camo is a good choice


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Beautiful


----------

